

FDA gives manufacturers 3 years to remove artificial trans fats from food - anigbrowl
http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm451237.htm

======
tokenadult
An article in _The Guardian_ explains the rationale for the FDA decision:

[http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/16/fda-to-
elimin...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/16/fda-to-eliminate-
trans-fats)

